

Ask HN: Best Online Photo Storage Website? - photostorage

A significant percentage of my hard drive is taken up with photos and I realized that this will only grow. I'm ready to move all my photos online to a private gallery.<p>Any recommendations of where to safely store 10 GB of photos?
======
dhpmx
You might want to try my site <http://www.vivapixel.com>

It's safe, fast and easy to use.

Try it and let me know what you like/dislike.

thanks

dh

------
Kev2010
I personally like this one <http://www.smugmug.com/>

